# Injectable Anavar



## Concreteguy (Mar 9, 2018)

How would I do this?


----------



## squatster (Mar 9, 2018)

Are you talking injectable?
I never see any for sale
What would be the benefits?


----------



## squatster (Mar 9, 2018)

I read that injectable dbal is more toxic for your kidneys?
Would injectable anavar be the same way?


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 9, 2018)

In beaker, put:

- 1g powder
- 2.5ml guaiacol

Heat back and forth open flame until smokes. Smoke it for 5 minutes. Add smoking hot carrier to 50ml final volume. Wait to cool. Add .5ml BA. Top of with carrier to 50ml, as it has shrunk. Filter into sterile vial. Done. 

Makes 50ml 20mg/ml oxandrolone in oil.


----------



## Sully (Mar 10, 2018)

ALLEX said:


> In beaker, put:
> 
> - 1g powder
> - 2.5ml guaiacol
> ...



Allow me to show my ignorance on the subject and ask if am I misunderstanding what you’re saying. You want intentionally heat the guaiacol to the point that it is smoking? What’s the reasoning behind this? I’m not a chemist, but I am a firefighter, and I know that when liquids start producing smoke it’s usually a bad thing, like 99% of the time. What’s different about guaiacol?


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> Allow me to show my ignorance on the subject and ask if am I misunderstanding what you’re saying. You want intentionally heat the guaiacol to the point that it is smoking? What’s the reasoning behind this? I’m not a chemist, but I am a firefighter, and I know that when liquids start producing smoke it’s usually a bad thing, like 99% of the time. What’s different about guaiacol?



This is not a chemist talking, just a guy. 

Nothing different with guaiacol. The difference is in the var. It was not made to be in oil.

But I probably should've said "just before it smokes", like you add heat until it smokes and go back and forth for a little while, so there's some smoke, but not smoking the entire time... 

The very high temperature will ensure the fusion (probably not the right word) between a powder that doesn't want to be there and its solvent. And your carrier should be hot too at this point or it may want to crash. 

I should've add that you swirl while heating too, but if you cook, you know...


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 10, 2018)

Good to see you posting Allex. TY


----------



## big_rich (Mar 10, 2018)

The high heat wouldn't damage the compound. I have never brewed but read on it and I read that too much heat damages the compound. Again o have no experience with this just was curious. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

big_rich said:


> The high heat wouldn't damage the compound. I have never brewed but read on it and I read that too much heat damages the compound. Again o have no experience with this just was curious.



Maybe just a bit, but it takes a while, not just a few minutes.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

A few people have it


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 22, 2018)

knuggy said:


> A few people have it



Sorry, what?


----------

